# Lubix Ultimate Disgraced by "Cuber"



## SoupFlies (Feb 9, 2011)

Last night I found a video on Youtube, of a kid who thought he was fooling the world, by doing a set scramble, then undoing it. Trying to pass it off as a legitimate solve, which was under 10 seconds, calling out Dan Cohen and making no big deal of his "Sub 10 times". What caught my attention was that a month or so before, he posted videos of solving the rubiks cube in 40 seconds, then a week after that 30 seconds. Then yesterday, he claims to achieve a 7.66 second solve, after 4 months of practice, of course. He was also claiming to know ZB, full Fridrich, Roux, and Petrus. The way that this is done is that he does the criss-cross from solve and then he does what looks to be sexies, with a Y turn in between a few.

The reason I find this important is because I work with Pixel 6 on the Lubix GuHongs and he is using one of our cubes. Donovan and I spend countless hours a week making these cubes available for the world. When someone like this gets their hands on one of our cubes, and shows no regard for our hard work it feels extremely offensive and disrespectful. There is no reason to lie about how fast you can solve a cube, period. Cubing is meant to be fun, and in that, it is a competition with ones self, not with the world. While the world record is something to strive for, the importance is still to have fun.

I have offered to buy the cube back for double its price, and if I can get the cube that we spent our time working on, I would rather see the cube burn, than continue to be used in this manner. Then send the ashes back to him in a hand crafted, teak veneered musical box with mother of pearl inlay, and brass hinges, as a reminder to what cubing is not about.

I have posted a video on Youtube in response to this, explaining my exact position, and how I feel about this. The link is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcsUyu9OVng
My video is a DIRECT response to his which can be found at:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__aJvAYoF70
Note: at 7:40 in the video, is when he starts to do his "Solves".

I want to see if anyone else follows my logic on believing that this type of behavior is unacceptable.


----------



## (X) (Feb 9, 2011)

ahaha ;D


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 9, 2011)

Of course we don't like people faking stuff on youtube, but seriously? A disgrace to the cube? Paying double the price to get the cube back? 

What a cuber does does not in any way represent anything about the cube he's using. Also, 'he's giving the cube a bad name so now I'm gonna make him profit from it! buahahaha' 

Sounds kinda stupid if you ask me


----------



## wontolla (Feb 9, 2011)

You say in your video: "...this needs to be brought to justice". So what do we do, call the Rubik's Interpol? =).

Don't worry too much about an obviously invalid solve (his cube is off the camera most of the time, no computer-generated scrambles etc).

I don't see how this affects Lubix. I will still buy your lube after seeing this video (or a thousand similar ones).

And the kid will get more hits after your post!


----------



## Joël (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd say: don't worry about it.

+ It doesn't have much to do with Lubix IMO... I understand if you personally modify those cubes you feel different. I also know a certain cuber who borrowed some of my cubes to fool a bunch of ppl, and it pissed me off too. But hey, what can you do?


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with the others, such a fool kid playing around is not worth getting after with such effort.
And by that, the video is probably not even watched that many times.
I'd let it go and focus on other things


----------



## penfold1992 (Feb 9, 2011)

i did a sub 3 second solve today! scramble is : R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'
yea! faz is going down at next competition!

bah. shameful


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 9, 2011)

this thread is stupid.


----------



## Wassaren (Feb 9, 2011)

penfold1992 said:


> i did a sub 3 second solve today! scramble is : R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'
> yea! faz is going down at next competition!
> 
> bah. shameful



And i got 0,96 with that scrambel !!!!!!!!!111111111111


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2011)

LOLOL. I can't believe you made this thread.


----------



## Rob2109 (Feb 9, 2011)

You shouldn't let it get to you, there are a million idiots making videos like this. It feels more personal when something you made is used to lie about, but the cubers will see it for what it is. Best thing is, that kid has paid you, you'll always be $20 up on him.


----------



## anuradha (Feb 9, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> I want to see if anyone else follows my logic on believing that this type of behavior is unacceptable.



I would never have started this thread if I were you. The more you talk about it, the more publicity the video gets; publicity that he [presumably] doesn't deserve. I hadn't seen that video before.

IMHO, your energy is best spent in continuing your good work, and not on replying to people who make crappy videos and stuff. The better you are, the more you are likely to be "vulnerable" to this type of things. I would take it as a good sign!

This is just how I feel about it, and I may be very wrong. Please feel free to ignore!


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 9, 2011)

SoupFlies said:


> When someone like this gets their hands on one of our cubes, and shows no regard for our hard work it feels extremely offensive and disrespectful.


 

You're an idiot.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, the kid closed his YouTube account!
You win!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 9, 2011)

I once started a list of Rubik's cube vids that were obvious fakes and a disgrace to the community; I got to dozens and dozens before giving up. This was probably in 2007 or early 2008, so I don't even want to care what's on YouTube now. If you can at all, ignore it as noise.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Feb 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You're an idiot.


 
We should discuss this on the podcast


----------



## Forte (Feb 9, 2011)

too many feeling

not enough MORPHING JAR #2 OTK


----------



## smackledorf (Feb 9, 2011)

This is absolutely correct. When you go to a competition, even if you know someone there is probably going to be better than you, you go anyway, for the fun.


----------



## Dene (Feb 9, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> this thread is stupid.


 
lol


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 9, 2011)

Dene said:


> lol


 
Ohai, I drove past your Approximate location a while ago.


----------



## maggot (Feb 9, 2011)

It is pointless to worry yourself over this. You're killing your own name by worrying yourself over petty things. Why not focus your energy on healthcare reform in america, maybe then someone will care =(


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 10, 2011)

吃饱了


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 10, 2011)

Jesus ******* Christ.
STOP MAKING THESE THREADS.
Threads like these are the reason I sometimes question the community.
I know there are plenty of you out there that are mature and awesome.
And then there are just idiots....why do we seem to attract them? I'm really getting tired of **** like this.


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 10, 2011)

> Jesus ******* Christ.
> STOP MAKING THESE THREADS.
> Threads like these are the reason I sometimes question the community.
> I know there are plenty of you out there that are mature and awesome.
> And then there are just idiots....why do we seem to attract them? I'm really getting tired of **** like this.



You're not helping. Just don't continue to read if you don't want to be exposed to this kind of stuff.


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 10, 2011)

I understand i'm not helping, but i'm just really getting tired of this.....
I'm sorry...
however can we get some mod action in here?


----------



## Innocence (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't see what the problem is. If I modded some cube and then sold it to some kid that wasted it on fake solves I'd be annoyed too.

I found the OP very entertaining to read, and while it may be a little bit over the top, the message is true, people making the cubing community look stupid (ideally) need to be stopped. So what's the problem?

I find it extremely strange that somebody can make a thread based on one word being repeatedly said with different emphasis and everyone's fine with it, but everyone can be horribly offended by an equally amusing thread, that is also making a point.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 10, 2011)

Related:
Man x kills man y with Nike brand shoes.
Does Nike give a damn?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 10, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Related:
> Man x kills man y with Nike brand shoes.
> Does Nike give a damn?


Yes, because Nike killed that man. Nike created the shoe that killed him.

Nobel peace prize should be given.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 10, 2011)

It's k...he closed his youtube account anyway.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Yes, because Nike killed that man. Nike created the shoe that killed him.
> 
> Nobel peace prize should be given.


 Fine, man x threw a shoe at man y while man y was standing on a balcony.
Happy?


----------



## aridus (Feb 10, 2011)

From the perspective of a new but serious cuber, I can kind of understand why this is bad.

Youtube is full of crap, yes, which is bad enough when _most people out there really don't understand cubing_ (especially speed cubing).

On the one hand, I don't care what people think, but on the other hand I also don't think it is fair to spread around inane crap. My family and people I know already think I'm a bit crazy and obsessed with cubes just because I learned how to solve in under 2 minutes. They don't understand why anyone would want to buy special cubes for solving, or why there are whole shops dedicated to it (and even dedicated to just selling stickers) They can't comprehend why someone would want to solve a cube so much that the stickers get worn off in a matter of weeks or months. They cannot understand why a cube I got for Christmas now looks like it has been thrown in a blender, just because I solved it hundreds and hundreds of times.

So if people can't get it already, I kind of understand the need to not make it look even more crazy and/or 'lame'.


----------



## tertius (Feb 10, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Fine, man x threw a shoe at man y while man y was standing on a balcony.
> Happy?


 
Yes, but then that 'guy' in Egypt will have thousands more shoe orders because 'his' shoe was thrown. 

(I know a few of you will know about this situation)


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 10, 2011)

dat zealotry


----------



## musicninja17 (Feb 10, 2011)

aridus said:


> From the perspective of a new but serious cuber, I can kind of understand why this is bad.
> 
> Youtube is full of crap, yes, which is bad enough when _most people out there really don't understand cubing_ (especially speed cubing).
> 
> ...


 I know how people stereotype cubers (yes, it happens...not to me, but just people like us in general) and it's hard to keep a good image when you have those few people that are just nuts that ruin it for everybody else. Either way....i feel you dude...


----------



## riffz (Feb 10, 2011)

This thread made me lol.


----------



## SoupFlies (Feb 10, 2011)

Innocence said:


> I don't see what the problem is. If I modded some cube and then sold it to some kid that wasted it on fake solves I'd be annoyed too.
> 
> I found the OP very entertaining to read, and while it may be a little bit over the top, the message is true, people making the cubing community look stupid (ideally) need to be stopped. So what's the problem?
> 
> I find it extremely strange that somebody can make a thread based on one word being repeatedly said with different emphasis and everyone's fine with it, but everyone can be horribly offended by an equally amusing thread, that is also making a point.


 
Thank you, that is the point of this, I spent a good amount of my own time working on this cube. As opposed to most cube resellers, not to belittle them, who just grab the cube out of a box stuff it in an envelope and send it off. If that were the case my feelings would be extremely different.


----------



## joey (Feb 10, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> I understand i'm not helping, but i'm just really getting tired of this.....
> I'm sorry...
> however can we get some mod action in here?


 
The only mod action would be against you.


----------



## Forte (Feb 10, 2011)

The heart of the cube is its 8 corners because its number does not change
http://pages.videotron.com/toulou/gaetan/


----------



## Bryan (Feb 10, 2011)

musicninja17 said:


> however can we get some mod action in here?


 
Have you used the report button? http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/report.php?p=530289


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 10, 2011)

aridus said:


> My family and people I know already think I'm a bit crazy and obsessed with cubes just because I learned how to solve in under 2 minutes. They don't understand why anyone would want to buy special cubes for solving, or why there are whole shops dedicated to it (and even dedicated to just selling stickers) They can't comprehend why someone would want to solve a cube so much that the stickers get worn off in a matter of weeks or months. They cannot understand why a cube I got for Christmas now looks like it has been thrown in a blender, just because I solved it hundreds and hundreds of times.


But I suppose they understand why some people take time to train for football, soccer, base-ball, car races, and even running. Sometimes (or often, at high level) they even take drugs to be better. But speedcubing… oh no, what a waste of time ! You can't even win money or becoming famous with that !


----------



## SoupFlies (Feb 11, 2011)

Pyjam said:


> But I suppose they understand why some people take time to train for football, soccer, base-ball, car races, and even running. Sometimes (or often, at high level) they even take drugs to be better. But speedcubing… oh no, what a waste of time ! You can't even win money or becoming famous with that !


 
I am glad you took the time to read my post and take it for the meaning, rather than understanding it as what everyone posts.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 11, 2011)

Forte said:


> The heart of the cube is its 8 corners because its number does not change
> http://pages.videotron.com/toulou/gaetan/


 
this made me lol even more than the thread did


----------



## aridus (Feb 11, 2011)

Pyjam said:


> But I suppose they understand why some people take time to train for football, soccer, base-ball, car races, and even running. Sometimes (or often, at high level) they even take drugs to be better. But speedcubing… oh no, what a waste of time ! You can't even win money or becoming famous with that !


 
Heh yeah. And ironically, some of these are the very same people who will sit there and scramble my cube for me for 15 minutes thinking they can somehow stump me if they scramble it hard enough... even though I have explained that there's limited moves that the cube can do and after a point you can't make it any more difficult (but can possibly make it easier) :fp


----------



## jms_gears1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Innocence said:


> I find it extremely strange that somebody can make a thread based on one word being repeatedly said with different emphasis and everyone's fine with it, but everyone can be horribly offended by an equally amusing thread, that is also making a point.


 What are you talking about, speedcubin was clearly not the same word as speedcubin, and how could you even remotely think that speedcubin is even CLOSE to the same thing as speedcubin, I think you need to go and learn speedcubin cuz thats much easier than speedcubin....

nub.


----------



## izovire (Feb 11, 2011)

lol kids these days with their youtube videos... 

I guarantee this is not the last video of this sort... there will likely be some other person that will do the same thing. 

Now in regards to this thread. I agree with a majority of the posts here that this is not a big deal at all, and rather annoying yet entertaining. We all seem to like drama in some odd way. A spark of this drama is going to be beneficial to lubix sales. This makes me want to start some drama too.... but wouldn't that just be annoying?


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 11, 2011)

lol. entertaining thread.
Dear OP, with all due respect, and acknowledging that Lubix is doing a BRILLIANT JOB,
if any one that should be really offended would be Mr. Erno, or Ms. Fridrich, or may be GuHong makers or WCA rule makers.
You guys only put a little fluid in a pre-manufactured cube and chip off a few milligrams of plastic. (again, I do not mean any sarcasm or any such thing. i do respect Lubix)
So this has nothing to do with your company. and as all say, relax, enjoy the show and keep up the good work!! 
btw nike shoes analogy!!! i loled ..  nice one statue.


----------



## speedcubie (Feb 11, 2011)

I totally agree with you, but I have one question : what is Pixel 6 ?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 11, 2011)

speedcubie said:


> I totally agree with you, but I have one question : what is Pixel 6 ?


 ?

Are you asking where he chose his name from or something?


----------



## anuradha (Feb 11, 2011)

izovire said:


> I guarantee this is not the last video of this sort... there will likely be some other person that will do the same thing.



Now that it is shown that making such videos actually "works"... ;-)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 11, 2011)

This thread caused me to order a Lubix.


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 11, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> This thread caused me to order a Lubix.


 
 oooo now i get it. great marketing tactics by lubix. lol... just kiddin.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 12, 2011)

The real reason is that I haven't been on speedsolving.com for a while and I just found the lubix


----------



## SoupFlies (Feb 12, 2011)

Depending on when you ordered d4m4s74, we may have sent it out today. I know we had a few international orders go out today! Hopefully one of which was yours.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yesterday. I ordered an ultimate GuHong and 8CCs of lube. But take your time, as long as I have it before april 2nd (Nemo Amsterdam Open) it's all good.


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 13, 2011)

JustDoIt.


----------



## Lorken (Feb 13, 2011)

I think you make great cubes (lube them anyway) and I believe the cubing community is going to be put off by some idiot who's using your cube, it's like if a serial killer/rapist went around wearing nikes, noone really cares what s/he used, just what he did.

EDIT: i thought I put idiot, apparently, it was something else that needed to be censored  also added she

EDIT2: Just noticed someone else did the same ****ing example like 3 pages ago  shows how limited human thinking is.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 13, 2011)

Im not going to buy a lubix ultimate because of this.
-1


----------



## Kabuthunk (Feb 17, 2011)

Didn't want to read through 6 pages of comments, but I felt I needed to put in my two cents, which I'm sure have been put in somewhere in the middle pages that I missed reading:

Dude man... it's a cube. I'm sure it's awesome indeed if the current fastest cuber in the world uses it, but seriously? It's a cube. Get over yourself. This is like saying that if someone known for using a certain type pen cheats on a test, he's disgracing Bic or whatever pen company.

If a guy is cheating, he's disgracing only himself. The tool which he uses is irrelevant. Maybe he's using Lubix to add weight to making it look real, but in the end, if it's caught to be cheating, then the cube is irrelevant. The tool is not to blame for the actions of the user.


----------



## anuradha (Feb 17, 2011)

Lorken said:


> I think you make great cubes (lube them anyway) and I believe the cubing community is going to be put off by some idiot who's using your cube, it's like if a serial killer/rapist went around wearing nikes, noone really cares what s/he used, just what he did.


 


Kabuthunk said:


> Dude man... it's a cube. I'm sure it's awesome indeed if the current fastest cuber in the world uses it, but seriously? It's a cube. Get over yourself. This is like saying that if someone known for using a certain type pen cheats on a test, he's disgracing Bic or whatever pen company.
> 
> If a guy is cheating, he's disgracing only himself. The tool which he uses is irrelevant. Maybe he's using Lubix to add weight to making it look real, but in the end, if it's caught to be cheating, then the cube is irrelevant. The tool is not to blame for the actions of the user.



That guy didn't disgrace the cube, but only used it as a tool to disgrace himself, yes.

But even if he disgraced the cube itself (e.g.: making a video saying that "this cube is crap", which I think is a negative review rather than disgracing), or did something really nasty to the cube (like when they reviewed the Perodua Kelissa car in a Top Gear episode, and said that the car is really crap and ended up torturing the car, and if I remember right, they finally hung it in a tree or something), still it's nothing to make a fuss about.

After all, the world's fastest not only uses it, but mentions that in his official youtube channel in his world record video. And everybody - including myself few hours ago - follows LibuxCubes tutorials on the youtube. So what? A random dude somewhere can change that reputation? You are way too defensive. Get over it dude, we all are with you.


----------

